# how much do u pay a month for insurance



## damian_15 (Feb 3, 2008)

i found a company that insures me for $370 a month which is still alot of money to pay a month. does everyone else pay around this much a month


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

most i have heard up here in Canada is 250 per month but that guy had a bad driving record

the average is around 150-170


----------



## jixxer (Jun 24, 2008)

Here in SoCal, i pay 102 a month with gieco. They told me it is technically a G35 so they insured it for what a new G35 would be. thats full coverage


----------



## MostH8D (Jun 8, 2008)

i pay 735 every 6 mos for both my r34 and evo 9 mr combined....

its good to have a clean record.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

jixxer said:


> Here in SoCal, i pay 102 a month with gieco. They told me it is technically a G35 so they insured it for what a new G35 would be. thats full coverage


tell gieco that a G35 and an R32-33-34 which ever you have are totally different cars... 

a G35 is a brand new car, an R34 is not... the compareable insruance rates are that of a corvette of the same year... but i think you are lucky if they are giving you full coverage...


----------



## jixxer (Jun 24, 2008)

they give FULL coverage, and i can add my acura for 50 more a year pretty much.... so its not bad. They just said it was comprable to an 03 G35, which i would rather they do, because the G35 (to them) is worth more.... So if anything happened they would look at a G35 for the damage costs... I've no problem with getting a little more money since they dont cover any mods that would be done.... i've no probs with that.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Shadao said:


> most i have heard up here in Canada is 250 per month but that guy had a bad driving record
> 
> the average is around 150-170


yeah, but in alberta, they're gonna pay close to 300 a month.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

sonicgundam said:


> yeah, but in alberta, they're gonna pay close to 300 a month.


it depends on there premiums and driver history... i know people in alberta who are paying at most 180 per month even less as well...

it all depends on who is covering you... and if they believe that BS study by icbc saying that rhd's are 40% more likely to crash,,, which we all know is BS to the max...

have you checked out ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicles Owners Association of Canada regarding our import laws and other important info and facts about imports and RHD's... i hope you do


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Shadao said:


> it depends on there premiums and driver history... i know people in alberta who are paying at most 180 per month even less as well...
> 
> it all depends on who is covering you... and if they believe that BS study by icbc saying that rhd's are 40% more likely to crash,,, which we all know is BS to the max...
> 
> have you checked out ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicles Owners Association of Canada regarding our import laws and other important info and facts about imports and RHD's... i hope you do


yeah, that 40% thing is BS, yet isn't at the same time. remember, 90% of people buying imported RHD cars are irresponsible kids whose parents forked over the cash, and the kid has never driven such a powerful car. they treat it like it's impenetrable and end up wrapping it around a telephone pole. yes, premiums do play into costs, but when my buddy in calgary is paying $2300 per annum for insurance on his 1994 automatic 4dr slugboat grandprix with a perfect driving record, i'd hate to see the cost of insuring a skyline.


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

thank sa lot !good luck!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

90% of the people buying them are kids? please show me the source of this information... 

im a council member of ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicles Owners Association of Canada and i can tell you that 90% of the vehicles being imported are not sports cars, far more suv's are being imported than sports cars, its just that they arent as noticed...

also, it doesnt make a tiny bit of difference what younger people drive, they will still end up having poor statistics.... and there age shouldnt reflect on the vehicles safety...

if your buddy is paying that much there must be more to the story because thats wayyyy to much... i pay a lil more for 2cars... and both of them are 03's... i know of a bunch of people in alberta paying around 150 per month, only a couple are paying alot more and they all have less than perfect records


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

Shadao said:


> 90% of the people buying them are kids? please show me the source of this information...
> 
> im a council member of ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicles Owners Association of Canada and i can tell you that 90% of the vehicles being imported are not sports cars, far more suv's are being imported than sports cars, its just that they arent as noticed...
> 
> ...


lol, it was an exaggeration, but it was to prove a point. and it was more pointed towards sports cars. i know there are tons of SUVs imported. the number of mitsubishi vans being imported right now is astronimical. 

my point was more that down in vancouver and up here in the okanagan, you have WAY to many people buying cars for their kids, and that includes imported sports cars. these are also the kids that tend to be more reckless and careless, and it attributes to that percentage. 

my friend in alberta is 24. so, he fits into the bracket of a male between the ages of 18-25. that means he gets killed on insurance. he's never been in an accident. my 19 year old friend pays $2700 a year, and that's because he not only fits in that age bracket, but he's driving a mazda3 hatchback. luckily it's blue.

if you ever move to alberta, do not buy a red car with 2 doors. you'll pay 30% + than you normally would (again an exaggeration, but it's to prove a point). privatised insurance sucks. and for young guys, it sucks harder.


----------



## tuned_nismo (Sep 20, 2008)

I live in ottawa, ontario, canada and I pay $70 a month for full coverage so I pay $840 for the whole year


----------

